# small possom, large rat



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Last night in Jenna's kennel was a newly deceased creature, my guess was a small possom with huge claw like finger nails. Uhg. Cause of death was definitely loss of blood due to canines in the jugular vein. 

Is there anything I should worry about? She is up to date on her shots. And she did not try to eat it. she just killed it. I carried it off with the pooper scooper. Since she did not try to eat it, worming her would be overkill, right?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it wasn't "chuck" was it? this guy lives in my frontyard
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/139898-critters-my-front-yard.html

When did she have her last rabies booster..I know years ago, when one of my gsd's killed a woodchuck, I had to rebooster him, just to be on the safe side, he was 2 years into a rabies..

I don't think I'd worm her


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, it was not chuck, it was black with a big white ruff and huge fingernail claws. Maybe a river rat. Not sure, long thin snout like a mole almost, rat tail. Looked like a possom, but those nails...

When Frodo killed a raccoon, we did that, too. 

Jenna just had her Rabies vaccine in December I think. First one was december at 4 months, 1 yr. second was december, 1yr 4 months, 3 yr. The last one was at 4 yrs 4 months. I guess I better go and check to make sure, but I would hate to give her a booster at this point, and if I call the health department, that is what I think they will say, they did with Frodo. He had his I think within a year, and they said to go ahead and give him a booster anyway. That was ten years or more ago.


----------

